# Better Bullets



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any one familiar with Roger's Better Bullets? I just received 1000ct 240gr LSWCs in the deal I made to buy a Super Blackhawk Hunter. I have never heard of them, but the guy that sold them to me said they were some of the best lead bullets you can buy. I don't think I want to deal with lubed bullets gunking up my dies, so I may just sell them. Any info would be appreciated!


----------

